# The "Prove you wrong" club



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 18, 2017)

You know those times when you're playing Smash Bros. or TF2 with a friend and they talk some serious shit about a character, and then you choose that character out of spite and kick their respective asses to show them that,  yes, I DO use this character. Got a problem?

yeah this is a club for people who do that sort of thing


*Members*
RedneckPhoenix, Olimar's Advocate​


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 19, 2017)

I was playing Brawl with my brother and sister, and they were yapping about how Olimar sucked (while, of course, my sister used Meta Knight and my brother just spammed Egg Rolls with Yoshi).
They kept doing so, until the point that I got so tired of it that I switched to Olimar and then got first place with 12 K.O.'s and only 2 deaths.
It was fun.
EDIT: I forgot how long the rounds were, but I think it was something like 3 minutes.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

I relate to this thread due to how much i used kirby on melee. And i heard he sucked. Cept i never really vsed anyone with him....so i guess it dun count much :/


----------

